# mars me1002 series wound dc 144vdc wiring



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

carambo46 said:


> Hi how do I put power to this motor? A series wound dc motor 144 vdc
> 
> and has: F and FF and A and AA terminals. the mars me 1002. from what ive read those are terminals for a sepex motor? I have heard for a test run to only put 12 v to it. Thanks I hope im in the right forum.


Hi cara,

Yeah, this be the place. It helps if you post a link. But I just used google. Found this: 



> The ME1002 is a Series Wound DC motor perfect for lite trucks and small car EV conversions.


From: http://www.cloudelectric.com/product_p/mo-me1002.htm 

It is not the usual terminal marking for series DC motors, but I think I am making a pretty good guess. Hook F to AA. Hook FF to one battery terminal. Hook A to the other battery terminal. Battery polarity does not matter. If you need to rotate in the opposite direction, hook F to A and FF and AA to the battery. I assume A and AA are the armature terminals and F and FF are the field terminals.

It is a series wound DC motor, so it has an extreme no load speed at rated voltage. Therefore, when running the motor with nothing attached to the shaft to load it, use low voltage, like 12 volts. Even at no load, it will draw a large current spike to get rotating for a short time. And then settle into maybe 20 to 30 amps running. So you need a healthy power supply or battery and wires to handle that current.

Be careful with that thing.

major


----------



## carambo46 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks Major 
f,a strap batt to ff,aa and she runs! I was mostly sure it would, but it's always nice to see it turn. now all I need is the adapter plate & coupler
Car


----------

